
Yahoo! includes signing key inside Axis (anyone can publish as Yahoo!) - damncabbage
https://twitter.com/nikcub/status/205489752684765185/photo/1
======
damncabbage
Fake Yahoo! Axis extension, made by the same guy who tweeted the above:
<https://github.com/nikcub/yahoo-spoof>

